# U-N-I-T-E-R Bunker, Highlands, February 2008



## zimbob (Apr 26, 2008)

Visited this a couple of months back, passed it and thought it looked intriguing, after a recce, and a failed attempt with Bryag in the pouring rain, a return visit was made 

These bunkers are actually above-ground hardened secure communication centres, usually for the RAF I believe, they were generally early 1990s in construction, and are blast-proof, basically the last generation Nuclear bunkers, complete with all the usual plant for air and water purification etcetera.

Apologies for the pics, they were taken with flash and no tripod due to the manner of access 

Approach :







Main Doorway :






Some of the plant :











Operations map still there 






Decontamination room :






One of the comms rooms, with Fire Exit door, this and the main door were the only doors in the whole place :






Corridor :






Rolls Royce genny 






It's a big door 






Interesting place this, not a lot of them about, this one's now been sold, to a storage company I believe.


----------



## Bishop (Apr 26, 2008)

Bloody hell! You Scottish geezers aren't have posting some tasty looking stuff. The condition of this place is amazing.

B


----------



## Neosea (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice roller, when did this site go out of use?


----------



## melvinbmx (Apr 26, 2008)

Fookin hell!! Is this in Inverness?


----------



## Urban Mole (Apr 26, 2008)

Still looks live to me


----------



## zimbob (Apr 27, 2008)

melvinbmx said:


> Fookin hell!! Is this in Inverness?



Very close, a few miles East, at a rather well known Army barracks 

*UrbanMole*
- it's not been live for a wee while, kept in a state of readyness, just been sold this month. Apparently all the plant is good to go, just switch it on


----------



## L3AN (Apr 27, 2008)

who buys a place like this? Oo


----------



## wolfism (Apr 27, 2008)

Cheers for posting this Zimbob … after our chat at Crail, I wondered when we'd see the U-n-i-t-e-r.


----------



## Bax__ (Apr 27, 2008)

Has it not been bought as a Data Storage Facility or something like that?


----------



## zimbob (Apr 27, 2008)

Bax__ said:


> Has it not been bought as a Data Storage Facility or something like that?



Aye, that's right, I'm glad I got to see it first, I imagine they'll make some changes...


----------



## King Al (Apr 28, 2008)

Great looking place, A little far for me to have an after work stroll though!


----------

